
Katie Conf, a conference with talks only by speakers called Katie - stale2002
https://katieconf.xyz/
======
schoen
Reminds me of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Steve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Steve)
and to a lesser extent
[http://www.catb.org/~esr/ecsl/](http://www.catb.org/~esr/ecsl/).

Also, if you are named Isabella, you can visit the Isabella Stewart Gardner
museum in Boston for free as a result of a provision of the founder's will:

[http://connect.gardnermuseum.org/site/Survey?ACTION_REQUIRED...](http://connect.gardnermuseum.org/site/Survey?ACTION_REQUIRED=URI_ACTION_USER_REQUESTS&SURVEY_ID=3560)

"Please note that, in order to be true to our founder, Isabelle and other
variations and spellings do not apply."

I guess Katie Conf is being a little more flexible about spellings than the
Gardner Museum.

